# Wo kauft Ihr Eure Games/Keys und sind die Plattformen vertrauenswürdig



## Icuk73 (31. August 2018)

*Wo kauft Ihr Eure Games/Keys und sind die Plattformen vertrauenswürdig*

Hallo Zusammen,

mich würden mal Eure Bezugsquellen für Games/Keys interessieren.

- EA Origin (hab den Access, weitere aktuelle Spiele sind aber z. T. teuer)
- Steam (hab ich auch, siehe wie vor)

Dann hab ich von MMOGA gehört (teils deutlich billiger, aber vertrauenswürdig).
Heut hab ich noch von allkeyshop.com gelesen. Die Seite ist aber etwas "gewöhungsbedürftig".

Für Tipps von erfahrenen Zockern wäre ich sehr dankbar.


​


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (31. August 2018)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Games/Keys und sind die Plattformen vertrauenswürdig*

Steam CD Keys and Game Keys - Compare & Buy | Kinguin.net kann auch einen Blick wert sein....aber meist ist es bei mir auch mmoga. Sehr selten auch noch ebay ^^


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2018)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Games/Keys und sind die Plattformen vertrauenswürdig*

Steam, Origin, Uplay, Microsoft. Meistens bei Steam.


----------



## Icuk73 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Games/Keys und sind die Plattformen vertrauenswürdig*

Ist MMOGA vertrauenswürdig? Hab da ganz alte Einträge mit "negativen" Bemerkungen gelesen?!


----------



## TomatenKenny (31. August 2018)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Games/Keys und sind die Plattformen vertrauenswürdig*

G2A ist ganz gut hab dort schon über 15 spiele gekauft. spiel bezahlt paar sek später CD key erhalten und spiel installiert. bis jetzt 0 Probs.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (31. August 2018)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Games/Keys und sind die Plattformen vertrauenswürdig*

Steam, Origin, Uplay, gamesplanet.de, humblebundle.de

Bei allen noch nie schlechte Erfahungen gehabt


----------



## blautemple (31. August 2018)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Games/Keys und sind die Plattformen vertrauenswürdig*



rtxus schrieb:


> MMOGA ist zu mindestens Legal, verkauft keine RU stolen keys und sich auf "Bewertungen" zu verlassen ist einfach grob fahrlässig.. Für Laie: Wenn es eine Reseller Plattform ist, sprich die Seite verkauft nicht selbst die Keys, bietet dem Käufer an ohne MwSt zu kaufen, kann man anfangen an der Legalität zu zweifeln. Sonst, sich erkundigen, es gibt genug Infos dazu, auch über google oder Finger davon lassen
> 
> Aber MMOGA kann ich ohne jeglichen Zweifel weiterempfehlen.



MMOGA ist ungefähr genauso "legal" wie viele andere Key Shops


----------



## 9maddin9 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Games/Keys und sind die Plattformen vertrauenswürdig*

Hab einige Spiele von MMOGA gekauft und sogar einmal Win 10 für meinen älteren Laptop. Habe bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Versand der Key ging innerhalb von 2 Minuten über die Bühne, auch hatte ich keine Probleme diese zu aktivieren. 
Daher kann ich die Seite aus aktueller Sicht empfehlen.


----------



## Rolk (1. September 2018)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Games/Keys und sind die Plattformen vertrauenswürdig*

PCGH empfiehlt im Schnäppchenführer MMOGA keys. So illegal kann die Seite also nicht sein.^^

Ich müsste da auch schon zwei drei mal problemlos gekauft haben.


----------

